# Novoris watch question



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Love the look of this watch, it's hard to show the outer colour of the dial in a picture but it looks like shiney copper.

I can't find much on Novoris other than something about a tank watch dating from the 30's or 40's.

I have put up a picture of the movement to see if anyone can recognise it.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

There are 2 types of Swiss vintage watches. Those with brands that were/are long lasting and those that were obscure and/or contract made.

Yours falls into the latter category so don't bother looking it up as you won't find much.

The movement is alright but on the cheap side since it has just 4 rubies as far as I can see.


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks gimli, that explains a lot.

The movement has cal 292 stamped on it which is made by Oris. Are you saying that a third party would buy the movement and then sell it as a " No Oris", which is how I read the name on the dial initially.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Novoris were a sub brand of Oris set up in 1931 and pretty much forgotten about by the fifties. There isn't much information out there on them, but I have found a reference in the Oris - 100 years book

I had one from 1941, with papers!


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks scottswatches.

When using google research on an obscure watch brand,it's amazing how often these type of threads on forums like this pop up. Any bit of info can help future detectives so any info is helpful.


----------



## Likewise (Feb 22, 2021)

I have an early Novoris pocket watch with a 40 jewel movement. Very simple dial, service marks indicate it was cleaned and tuned in may of 1938. It keeps spectacular time, it might be worthwhile getting that wristwatch serviced, review it to see what value there is in it, but it looks like an interesting vintage piece. Oris has a pretty good history of making solid movements. Neat looking, nice onion crown, cool dial with nice patina. Should clean up nicely.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Bobby Jones, Mikrolisk give a registration date of 25 March 1931 for the Novoris brand name and attribute the name to the Oris Watch Co. SA. Looking at the illustrations available online, of which there are many, it would seem that Novoris watches generally fall into the 1930s and 1940s, with little evidence of the brand persisting on any scale into the 1950s. It would be interesting to know why the Novoris brand was created. Obviously, one clue might be in the name itself - Nov/oris with "Nov" meaning new from the Latin, and "oris" being the name of the company. In fact, Oris had a bit of a habit of forming brand names incorporating the term "Oris" or "oris", and we have Chronoris reg. in 1904, Valoris reg. in 1922, Valdoris reg. in 1923, Orisco reg. in 1926 and Orista reg. in 1930, to name five of these brand names. Oris did not start producing wristwatches until the mid-1920s, at first adding buckles to their pocket watches, and in 1927-28 there was a management shake-up after the death of co-founder George Christian in the former year, with Jacques-David LeCoultre assuming the position of President of the Board of Directors. In 1928, Oscar Herzog, George Christian's brother-in-law, took over as General Manager, a post he was to hold for 43 years. In 1936, Oris opened its own dial factory in Biel/Bienne and by that time, Oris was manufacturing almost all the components of their watches and clocks.


----------

